
A Node.js microservices toolkit for NATS - starptech
Hi, I&#x27;m the author of hemera a a Node.js microservices toolkit for NATS the high performance messaging system. With hemera you combine pattern matching and NATS to create robust and powerful applications in Node.js. What do you think?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;StarpTech&#x2F;hemera
======
starptech
Yes, it's heavily inspired by Seneca. I create this project because seneca has
big problems to fix outstanding issues and to be backwards compatible at the
same time. Hemera is small as possible and combines a robust messaging system
with the flexibility of pattern matching.

------
skibz
I like it! It reminds me of Seneca
([http://senecajs.org/](http://senecajs.org/))

------
partisan
Would love to hear from people using NATS about their experiences.

